# First calf born on the farm with pictures



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 30, 2012)

This morning my mid-size jersey had a beautiful bull calf out of a mini Jersey bull. She is being a wonderful mother and calf is doing great. I just had to share. I am very excited to have him here.

I love his head.
















The flies are really bad here right now. What is the best thing to put on him? She won't stop licking him which isn't helping.


----------



## Roll farms (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations!  Is that Feline?  He IS super cute!

I like a spray called, "Ultra Shield" but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be good for her to lick.....


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 30, 2012)

Yes it is Celine's calf. She is such a great mother. I have some fly spray but I don't want to put it on him when she is licking him.


----------



## Bossroo (May 31, 2012)

"... OUT of a mini Jersy bull."   Now THAT is a miracle !!!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 31, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> "... OUT of a mini Jersy bull."   Now THAT is a miracle !!!


  Well I meant that the sire is a mini Jersey bull. The dam is a mid-size Jersey.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations!  Beautiful!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 31, 2012)

Dam flies - Bad this year and I hate em. If you spray the naval and make sure his butt stays clean I would let her carry on licking him and not fly spray. It sounds like she has really bonded with the little guy - Congratulations


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (May 31, 2012)

Awww He is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## fair weather chicken (May 31, 2012)

great looking calf!!! we have a bottle calf and he is just a little stinker. for your flies, let some chickens in, they should eat the larva and that should cut down on some flies.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He is doing so good. I think he even looks better today.  I have 7 chickens running all over the farm. I think the flies are going to be worse this year.


----------



## MrsKK (Jun 1, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------

